# My cat maisy was hit by a car and died yesterday and we are really struggling to cope



## Maisymoo3

Our cat maisy was only two years old and we just feel so sorry and sad for her.

Saturday night was the last time we saw her she was sitting on the window ledge by the front door. We wondered where she was because she normally gets home by the time we wake up. At around 4ish I decided to go search for her and found her in one of my neighbours front gardens.
She told me she found her on the side of the road at about 10am so she laid her down in the front garden till someone found her.

She still looked beautiful but we are devastated, we don't know how to cope and we feel like we should of been their for her when she passed.

I just hope how much we really loved her and everydays gonna be a struggle without her

This is the first time me and my boyfriend have posted on here and she was our first ever pet. We would just just like to know if anyone else had gone through the same thing and how to cope please.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## branwen

So sorry for your loss..
RIP sweet Maisy.


----------



## Lurcherlad

So sorry for your loss.

Try not to dwell on "what if's". It was a tragic accident.


----------



## cheekyscrip

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Polly G

So sorry for your loss.I am sure your lovely Maisy knew how much you loved her xx


----------



## Maisymoo3

Thanks every one for your kind words, we know we are just have to accept we are going to grieve for a while but we are trying to smile and remember the good times she brought us because their are so many of them


----------



## DudleyandTia

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Maisy. Please don't be hard on yourself, there was nothing you could do. It was a tragic accident. I know it must be so hard right now but just try and remember the good times and that she knew how much you loved her. R.I.P beautiful Maisy xx


----------



## Charity

I'm very sorry about your lovely girl. I lost a Maisey last year and I'm sure she will be welcoming your Maisy to Rainbow Bridge. RIP Maisy, a much loved friend.


----------



## charlsummer

So sorry to hear this. One of my cats was run over and killed last summer so I know just how you feel. Then his brother had to be put to sleep 6 weeks later. And today I've had to have our very old cat put to sleep. It is awful and so tragic. I went through the 'what ifs' but it's pointless. You must take all the time you need to go through the grieving process and you must not let anyone tell you how long this should take. Try to focus on all the happy times and memories and in time, you will start to feel better.


----------



## Maisymoo3

I'm so sorry to hear that charlsummer and a lovely message and poem charity. You don't how much everyone's messages mean to me and my boyfriend, we are sitting reading them literally crying atm, I will try and be active and share our experiences with other people who have suffered the same fate. 
It's hard because we don't know any other cat lovers and what's it like to truly connect with your cat, we both feel so empty and numb. Like theirs no point to anything.
But your messages brighten us up a little bit each time we read them
Thank you so much


----------



## Charity

Grief is a journey that has to be walked and it does get better in time. When you are feeling in a better place, you might like to think about getting another cat, not to replace your lovely Maisy but as a new companion. There are so many little ones out there needing love like yours and I'm sure it's what Maisy would want you to do. It would also help your heart heal. I always make a memory box of little things to remind me of my lost cat and you could put a memorial onlineline like this. Thinking of you both today. 
http://www.dearestpets.com/html/display.php


----------



## Maisymoo3

Thank you again everyone, we have decided to cremate our maisy and keep a framed picture next to her ashes, we love the idea of a memory box and will be going through all the pictures in the coming days.
Without your messages we would be a mess and have helped us alot through this painful experience.

For now maisy and I shall meet in my dreams and memories x Rest in piece Maisy Moo


----------



## Freyja

So sorry for your loss


----------

